# Sookie Stackhouse Novels



## nettiepoo (Dec 6, 2009)

Which Sookie Stackhouse book is your favorite or least favorite and why? And, What character would you like to sink your teeth into?


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 6, 2009)

Man, it's like Specktra bookclub and I haven't read the book =(

I've been considering it after finishing Season 2 of True Blood. 

Can you tell me what you like about the series?


----------



## jennyfee (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh my god I think my favorite book was Dead to the World with the whole Eric storyline... However I love them all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And Eric is definitely the one I would like to prowl on!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yummyyy
Is it just me or is Sookie extremely (and unrealistically) lucky in love (or lust)?
It seems like every male she encounters is just lusting on her!! Right?


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_Oh my god I think my favorite book was Dead to the World with the whole Eric storyline... However I love them all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Eric is definitely the one I would like to prowl on!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yummyyy
Is it just me or is Sookie extremely (and unrealistically) lucky in love (or lust)?
It seems like every male she encounters is just lusting on her!! Right?_

 
OMG !! D2t WRLD is my fave book so far as well. HEhe, Im totally lusting over Eric and i think Miss Sookie is as well. I agree that it seems like all the men in the books just gotta have her. LOL


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 7, 2009)

Book 4 I can't remember the name (sorry late night :s ) is my favorite! Her and Eric.. OMG. I hope she doesn't end up with bill again, after all that he did to her, Im done w/ him lol. I can't wait for Dead in the family in MAY 2010!! yay.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm actually reading the second one right now (I'm about a third through). I guess I'm gonna have to finish them and then answer the question.

I started reading the books after Season 2 finished just so I can feed the True Blood addiction until June 2010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The books are quite different from the show though, not sure yet which one I prefer


----------



## sinergy (Dec 7, 2009)

right before they started showing true blood on tv i had purchased the first book, and i didnt like it much so i threw it in my closet, well at my used book store i found Club Dead so i was like what the heck let me try again, and I love it!!!! so I started over again with the series, and read all the books and I am just an addict now, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fave is always Eric..but I liked Alcide and Quinn too...but its like as soon as they are about to get serious with her, their characters got weak..and a little unlikable so it was easy to just say ERIC! cant wait for the next book. 


besides these I am a HUGE Black Dagger Brotherhood fan..if you ladies are looking for some "vampire porn" like my husband calls them when he sees me reading them. GREAT BOOKS.


----------



## blondie711 (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL! Another Black Dagger Brotherhood fan! After reading all eight Sookie Stackhouse, I read all seven BDB. Not sure what came over me, I couldn't stop reading them. It was like an addiction, I couldn't wait to get the next one. Sookie books are funny, but if you want some real vampire "porn", JR Ward books are a must!! 
ps..I have all seven Charlaine Harris books, would be happy to pass onto someone if you want to pay the postage.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 8, 2009)

lol I love BDB..I am so waiting on john matthews book. Rhev was my absolute fave..next to Zsadist of course.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 8, 2009)

oooop wrong thread!! thats what happens when you have many opened!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 8, 2009)

I've only read the first book and I LOVED it! I need to hop by the library though since I don't have enough $ to buy every single book haha.

I wish we got HBO here :/ I've only watched the first two episodes of True Blood online, I was well satisfied! Must watch moar!


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, guess im gonna check out those Black Dagger Brotherhood books...they sound good,LOL !! I <3 all things vampire..I dunno why, i guess they seem so mysterious an sexy


----------



## DOLLface (Dec 11, 2009)

The Sookie Stackhouse novels are probably my favorite series. I'd have to say that Club Dead (book 3) is my favorite, but I do love the later books where Eric becomes a bigger character and Quinn is introduced. I've gotten my mom to read all the books and my best friend has gone through the first four.

If you are looking to start the series or you already love it, but don't own any of the books, I'd recommend getting one of the box sets. There are two: books 1-7 and 1-8. Last Christmas I got books 1-7 in a set and it was great because I wouldn't have to wait to start the next one. If you're interested in either one, I believe Amazon has the best price.

Oh, the Black Dagger Brotherhood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mom randomly bought the first book and I decided that I would read it when she finished. Well, she was taking her sweet time with it and I couldn't wait any longer, so one Saturday I ended up reading it in just a couple of hours; it was so addicting! Once she finishes it, I'm going to re-read it. I haven't read any of the others in the series, but there's a box set that I'm hoping to get for Christmas.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 2, 2010)

ok, bumping this since I have now read the first 5 books. As of now my fave is the 3rd book but I think they get slightly better in sequence in terms of character development. As far as characters go, I also prefer Eric. He's the most consistent and has believable personality flaws and strengths. I think the author did a good job of showing the good and bad side of him without exaggerating too much.

I prefer the show over the books though which is weird coz that's hardly the case for me. The books are highly addictive but I still think some of the character are portrayed like God and I usually take issues with "perfect" characters in a book. Sookie is actually the one who's portrayed as this perfect sexual being who everyone loves/lusts, yet she's always very witty and quick, manages to escape death ummm, 20x times....Since she's the main character, her being too perfect makes the books less of an enjoyable experience and makes her my least fave character. She's just not believable and a lil too exaggerated for my liking.

I think the show manages to  stay true to the book in general yet makes the characters more believable so I would say the show wins over the book.

Given all of that, I still wanna know what happens so I'm starting the 6th book tomorrow


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought I would repost my offer before I bag all the books up and take to the Goodwill (I have hundreds of books I need to get out of here lol!). I have all 8 Sookie Stackhouse books, as well as all 7 Black Dagger Brotherhood. I don't really have anyone I know that is intersted in reading them. I would be happy to box up and ship to some who wants them, just pay the shipping. Not trying to make money, just trying to share my love of the books....


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 3, 2010)

Do you know about how much the shipping would cost? I may be interested.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_I thought I would repost my offer before I bag all the books up and take to the Goodwill (I have hundreds of books I need to get out of here lol!). I have all 8 Sookie Stackhouse books, as well as all 7 Black Dagger Brotherhood. I don't really have anyone I know that is intersted in reading them. I would be happy to box up and ship to some who wants them, just pay the shipping. Not trying to make money, just trying to share my love of the books...._

 
I'm interested in the BDB books! And I know what you mean about books, I have the B&N membership so Im always buying books and passing them to friends and my sisters. Let me know if you dont mind, I'll totally pay shipping


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I'm interested in the BDB books! And I know what you mean about books, I have the B&N membership so Im always buying books and passing them to friends and my sisters. Let me know if you dont mind, I'll totally pay shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pm'd you!


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ruby_Woo: I shipped BDB books this morning, pm'd you the delivery confirmation #. Enjoy!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 6, 2010)

^^ that is awesome..i hope she enjoys the books! i love me some BDB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i read that they cast alcide for the next season of true blood, ive only seen one pic of him, seems ok..maybe not what i would of expected but i wont know if he fits till i see the show...its interesting to see most of us really got into this series with that third book..its still my fave...i bought the short stories collection she released a few months ago and it was a big disapointment to me =( i found it under all the magazines in the mag rack in my bathroom and realized i hadnt even finished it yet. i guess it was nice to just have if you collect the whole series which i did, and tied a few things together, like Hadley's story things like that, but still left me wanting.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait for the next book!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks again so much! I can't wait to read them! yay!


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see Alcide too! In my imagination he's a little bit "biker guy" and maybe a little "lumberjack" in there too! lol! (I don't know where I get this stuff from) What about Quinn?? I know he's not till book 7, but he was one of my favorites.


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 7, 2010)

I was surprised at who they cast to play Alcide since he's so different from the books description, but I am familiar with the actor and after I thought about it a little, I think he'll be a good fit for the character.

blondie711 - I love Quinn, too! I can't wait to see who they cast for him, even though it's quite a few seasons away to begin thinking about it.

I received the short story collection for Christmas and I'm looking forward to reading it, but I'm not expecting it to measure up to the regular books in the series.

Also, I just started getting into another Charlaine Harris series, the Harper Connelly Mysteries. It's very different than the Sookie books (more serious, mostly realistic characters and stories), but still really good; I finished the first book in just a few days and am getting into the second. If you're into mystery, I'd recommend them.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 7, 2010)

@blondie711 Quinn is another fave of mine..that sookie, just a lucky girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@dollface yea i think i was just in that time and place where i really really wanted to read another book since the tv series was getting so good, and i had already read and reread the whole series, i wanted the short story collection to be BAM!!! lol, but i am ready for the next book..i think it comes out in may..

Ive been tempted to read the Harper Connolly books also, but not sure if i am going to like them as much as the sookie books. maybe ill give them a try.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 8, 2010)

Laura, I got the books today! Thank you so much again! I really appreciate it. Im gonna start on the first one tonight! YAY!


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 10, 2010)

No takers on the sookie books?? Ruby_Woo took the BDB books! LMK


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 11, 2010)

pm'd you ^ I'm drooling looking at all those books


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_Ive been tempted to read the Harper Connolly books also, but not sure if i am going to like them as much as the sookie books. maybe ill give them a try._

 
I received the first two books as a gift from my best friend since she knows how much I love the Sookie books and I wasn't sure if I would like them, but I was pleasantly surprised.

I'm close to being done with the second one and I really want to get the other two (I think there are four in the series?), but I have another book I need to read first.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 12, 2010)

Currently on the third BDB book! OMG! soo good, and so intense lol. I passed the first one on to one of my co-workers who was interested as to why I am devouring this series. Thanks Laura!


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh good! That makes me so happy! After I bought the first one, which I didn't even think I would like, I started buying the others two at a time. One day I went to Barnes & Noble and they didn't have the next in series and I was BESIDE MYSELF!! I had to drive around and find it, like some sort of crazy woman...lol..
So glad you are enjoying


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so getting the bdb after i finish the sookie set. Y'all are totally feeding my book addiction... I'm gonna have to build a bookshelf now....


----------



## sinergy (Jan 13, 2010)

the very first bdb book i read was Rhage's. my moms friend had read almost the whole series and she rec. them to my mom who bought four of them..Rhage, Zsadist, Butch, and Phurys..i just picked Rhages up at her house one day and could not stop reading. i just about went crazy when i couldnt find the very first book anywhere! it was always sold out!! so i finally finally found it at the used book store. the newest book out is Rhev's.... love..but Ive had a 'thing' for Rhev since he first made an appearance. *sigh* 



im sick i cant help it.


----------



## Kenna23 (Jan 13, 2010)

what is the "bdb" series i am reading the sookie  series too! i am on book three i am read like a book a week it seems like. o yeah if you have any of the sookie  books left i would love to get them!!!


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 13, 2010)

I think we hijacked Sookie's thread into a Black Dagger Brotherhood thread! Maybe the "boys" deserve a thread of their own. IDK The BDB books not only have strong sexy male characters, but strong women who love them. I think that makes me love them more.... Zsadist was my favorite by far, probably because he was such a tortured character. 
It's def a sickness Sinergy, I have it too.


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I need the rest of the BDB series! I just keep reading the first one over and over, so I need to head to B&N to get the others.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 13, 2010)

I just started the 7th Sookie Stackhouse book. As soon as I'm done with them, I'm moving on to the BDB books!


----------



## nettiepoo (Jan 14, 2010)

Iv seen abt 3 different photos of the guy thy cast 2 play Alcide, in the first one i thought eh, nuthing special, but i seen 2 other pics an i was like wow! his hair was styled different an its amazing what a lil hair gel can do...but, yea. I dont remeber how the book portrays him. Im very anxious 2 see whose gonna play Quinn...I do remeber his description, since im still reading that book that first introduces him. I agree with shadowy lady that Sookies charecter portral in the book is just too Goody,goody, but in the show much more likeable. Eric still has my flames a going,though i would say Quinn is my #2. Im going into DTss over season 3, cant wait. Oh, FYI, if your interested in other pics of the actor Alcide i googled true blood ssn 3 and it had several different articles on the new cast members, also the actress who will play Jasons gf from Hot Lick.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 14, 2010)

^^ if you follow True Blood on Twitter, they routinely post pics of the new/existing cast as well as interviews


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Jan 18, 2010)

I've read all 10 books (even the short stories) and I love them all. My favorite book is Dead to the World. The storyline w/ Eric was soooo scrumptious. Needless to say I'd LOVE to take a bite out of him.
My second fave is tied between Definitely Dead & Dead and Gone... I can't wait til may for the new book...I HAVE to know what's going to happen.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the Paranomal setting, but I just couldn't get into this series. It took we like a a whole week to read Dead Until Dark, usually fly through books like that. I think it was the style of writting....Pass


----------



## sinergy (Jan 19, 2010)

^yea the very first book was hard for me to get into..but trust me..if you read the next two they get better as the series goes on. =)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 20, 2010)

agreed, they get better in sequence. It took me two weeks to read the first one but the third I read in a day


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks so much Laura for sending the sookie series. Omg. I can't stop reading them. Ive only took breaks from eating to eat & pee. Haha. Oh & I am totally in love with Eric now. Drool....


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok..differences between the show and the book I feel the need to talk about .. Spoilers ahead ..


Bill. 
In the tv show they make him out to be a better boyfriend then in the book. Like at the end of season one where he saves her from Rene and gets burnt up by the sun saving her.... uh yeah right.. didn't happen in the book. And in the tv show they have him stake longshadow. Nope didn't happen. Eric saves her from longshadow, which I thought was pretty important because eric would never save a human from a vampire and he would never want to pay a fine for killing a vamp, so it says alot about his feelings towards sookie...

Eric - In the tv show, they make him out to be alot more sinister/evil. Like when he has lafayette in that dungeon and eric and them kill and torture people. I love eric in the books but it is really hard to like him on the show.

Hated the maenad sequence on the show. & in the book, the crazy orgy thing wasnt the maenads fault. The people were doing it on their own free will, the sex and violence attracted the maenad. They went wayyyy to overdramatic with it.

What i do like about the show though is that they beefed up jasons part. I love his character and i am glad they worked more into it.


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 22, 2010)

My thoughts on your thoughts! Agree with everything you pointed out, but...I just watch the show to be entertained, I try not to compare books to the show to much. I read the books before the show came out, and knew that the show would be "based loosley on the books". Have you ever read a book and than the movie came out and you were disappointed? At least with True Blood you aren't really disappointed, you just notice the differences, but it's still entertaining.
That being said, I hated the whole Mary Ann/maenad thing. It just went on & on & on! It consumed the entire season. That was one storyline where I wished they had just stuck to the book. But then with Lafayette, he wasn't that big in the book, but was a pretty central character on the show, and I loved him. Eric is great in the books, but I like his character on the show too.
Now that you have all the books & I am sure you are reading through them at a record pace..just enjoy the show & the books!
Looking forward to June and the new season!!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 22, 2010)

^yeah you are definately right. I love the show and I love all the actors. Especially Anna Paquin, she's the perfect sookie. And I am stoked for season 3 but i wouldnt object to them skipping ahead to book 4


----------



## sinergy (Jan 22, 2010)

when the show first started..i wasnt too thrilled about anna paquin as sookie. now thru the two seasons, i do like her more and more. bill in the show is more likeable to me than bill in the books and i loved erick in the books but didnt care for him much in the show in the beginning. stand out characters for me in the show are jason, pam, and lafayette..(im not too impressed with tara in the show) and i agree the maenad thing was a little much but like blondie711 mentioned, its a show and its supposed to be loosely based on it the author, charlaine harris actually doesnt have much input in the show at all. so its not really her vision of her own characters but someone elses. (BTW, she made a cameo appearance in Merlott's at the end of season two. thought that was kind of cool..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 23, 2010)

I definitely agree that there are many, many differences between the books and the show, but I do enjoy both and when I watch I just think of them seperately. Even though Charlaine Harris has little/no input on where they take the shows plot, I have read that she's very happy with what they've done.

When I first started reading the books and hearing about Anna Paquin as Sookie, I was concerned because of the description of her in the book, but she's done a wonderful job transforming herself into the character.

Absolutely cannot wait for season three, since the third book is my favorite.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_when the show first started..i wasnt too thrilled about anna paquin as sookie. now thru the two seasons, i do like her more and more. bill in the show is more likeable to me than bill in the books and i loved erick in the books but didnt care for him much in the show in the beginning. stand out characters for me in the show are jason, pam, and lafayette..(im not too impressed with tara in the show) and i agree the maenad thing was a little much but like blondie711 mentioned, its a show and its supposed to be loosely based on it the author, charlaine harris actually doesnt have much input in the show at all. so its not really her vision of her own characters but someone elses. (BTW, she made a cameo appearance in Merlott's at the end of season two. thought that was kind of cool..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I agree, they made tara's character too angry/loud. In the book she's always more mild mannered. I agree about lafayette too. I loooove him on the show and glad they didnt off him like in the book. I didnt know charlaine harris made a cameo! imma have to hunt that episode down.


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree with all regarding Tara. Not really sure why they needed to portray her with such an attitude. "Angry" is right! I wonder if she will be such a large part of season 3. Book 3 is my favorite too. I'm so glad we have this thread to discuss, my sister won't read the books so I can't talk to her about the show cuz she afraid I'll ruin it for her!


----------



## tarnii (Feb 1, 2010)

I have just finished main-lining these books and I am pretty sure my family feel I have been_ Dead to the World_ they way I have been in a daze. Now however I find myself at a loose end as there are no more to read just yet. It is hard to pick a definite favourite but I think it was a tie between Club Dead and Dead to the World.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been stuck in the 7th book for two weeks now. For some reason, this one is super slow!!! I also dislike Sookie a lot in this one (not that I ever like her, lol!)


----------



## tara_hearts (Feb 1, 2010)

^ i agree.. that one is really slow.. the eight book is a LITTLE better.. but I dig the 9th..

I can't wait until Dead in the Family... ughhhhhhhhhhhh... i wish i could get a pirated copy hahaha. The first chapter is available on charlaine harris's website


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 2, 2010)

This thread is making me want to go back and reread the series again (and watch some True Blood)! I think I'm going to have to once I finish up the book I'm currently reading.





I just realized my best friend still has Dead to the World; must get it back!!!


----------



## tara_hearts (Feb 2, 2010)

^since it is pretty much the best book in the series


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 2, 2010)

^





She's had it for like six months or so and I'm not even sure if she ever finished it.


----------



## tara_hearts (Feb 3, 2010)

Sacrilige.
I read that book in one day. I love me some Eric.


----------



## nettiepoo (Feb 8, 2010)

As i set here reading through all the comments on this thread i am imagining Erik running through the dark along side a road NAKED...whew! I hope they put that scene in ssn 3. definatley. I totaly agree abt the maenad thing aggresively taking over last season, it was sooo blah.  Iv goten way behind on reading my latest SS novel Altogether Dead, not because i thinks its bad, cuz so far its been good. Iv had soo much other things that require my attention, but i plan on picking it back up soon. I find myself re-watching ssn 1 of TB, i guess cuz all the charecters on the show seem as if there transforming into there charecter,idk. I am not reading the Novels in order i started on book 2 and so on. I hope these novels never end, same for the show...Goooo SSN 3!!!


----------



## tarnii (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nettiepoo* 

 
_As i set here reading through all the comments on this thread i am imagining Erik running through the dark along side a road NAKED...whew! I hope they put that scene in ssn 3._

 
Amen to this


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 2, 2010)

Just wondering...how closely does True Blood follow the Sookie Stackhouse novels storyline? I loovveee the show, and think I'd love the books, but hoping that there may be a little more detail to the books (as is usually the case, but just checking!). TIA


----------



## tarnii (Mar 2, 2010)

I watched the show first, which led me to find the books. I would say that the TV show is based fairly loosely on the books.

There is definitely more detail into the characters in the books which I really love.

The show particularly in season 2 can get a little lost when it goes off the plot line of books but then you do get to actually see Eric so that does help distract from some odd story lines.

Over all, I love both.

Not sure if that helps you at all but thats my 2 cents.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, that helps a lot, thanks so much!!! I want it to be a little different otherwise what would be the point to read them if I already knew the entire story? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really enjoyed season 2, maybe I won't appreciate it so much after I read the books, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it freaked me out, I honestly thought I saw people with big black bug eyes in real life, hahaha.

edit: Oh and yes, Eric is yummyyyyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I originally thought Bill was a cutie, but compared to Eric he is kinda gross, lol.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 2, 2010)

Abby - I also watched the show first and then read the books (well, I still have 2 books left). Like tarnii said the show is loosely based on the books but it's def not a carbon copy. I think season 1 was a lot like book1 but season 2 not so much like book 2.

I still prefer the show though, I reviewed show vs books a few pages back


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am gonna get the first couple books and see how I like them and take it from there


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok ladies! I just picked up the first 2 books- I have a long ride to Michigan over the next couple days, so I'm sure I'll get through quite a bit of them


----------



## sailordom (Mar 10, 2010)

I adore the Sookie books! Like others, Dead to the World is probably my favorite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't been able to get through True Blood, though, which was disappointing. I bought the first season on iTunes, but I just can't get into it.

TB Tara is just so bloody annoying, I want to turn the show off every time she comes on screen. (Plus, I think giving Sookie a BFF really detracted from her character. I think her isolation and loneliness is a central part of the character and I would have liked to have seen a version of that on screen.)

Part of my problem is also that I got spoilers from a friend who also loves the books and watched the show until getting thoroughly irritated by it in the second season. So I have her bias, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the show really seems to set up Sookie/Bill as the One, True, Everlasting Love... and I'm pretty over Bill.

Maybe I'll give it another go sometime later. The hardest part it, this isn't a show that's safe to watch in public, and I watch a lot of TV episodes on my phone at the gym. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other series I've loved: Black Dagger Brotherhood, Dark-Hunters and Immortals After Dark. Oh, and the Fever series. That one is great, too.


----------



## tara_hearts (Apr 28, 2010)

May 4th.
Dead in the family.
omgomgomg
If I camp out in front of books a million will I be arrested for loitering? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously. If I can't find this book the day it comes out I am liable to scream.

Who else is stoked for this book? The first chapter seemed "eh" to me, but I am so hooked on this series I am dying to read it. I get the feeling charlaine harris is going to use this book to kinda pull eric and sookie apart.. which bums me out because I really like them together. 

So I bought season 1 on dvd and it has me stoked for the book. I was going to buy season 2 even though I didnt like it as much but its not out yet..wtf.. season 3 is about to premiere and they dont have season 2 out to hype it? ... oh well... Less then a week till dead in the family


----------



## tara_hearts (Apr 28, 2010)

also ---- True Blood Season 3 Minisode with Alex... | Gather

true blood is releasing mini episodes each week leading up to season 3. here is the only one I could find, its called "Pam and Eric" its pretty funny. If y'all find anymore, post em up!


----------



## sinergy (Apr 28, 2010)

i had no idea they were posting those! i need to watch them all. i cant wait for the new season to start and the new book!! just got my new black dagger brotherhood book yesterday so its tiding me over...for now......


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 28, 2010)

So excited for the new book and the new season of True Blood! I really want to just go to a book store, grab the new book, sit down, and read it in the store (and actually it'd be quite easy to do because I'm a super speedy reader).

I finally went back and read the entire series over again and I'm making my mom do the same thing. I didn't think I'd care for A Touch of Dead all that much due to things I've read about it, but I actually liked it. I think if you take it for what it is - just little stories to help fill in a few holes - you'll like them.

I need more Eric and Sookie!

Sadly, that's the only minisode out right now. There are four production clips that have been released for the upcoming season; I'd be happy to link them if anyone is interested. They're only about thirty seconds long, but it's something.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 7, 2010)

Well the newest book is out and I just picked it up today!!  Can't wait to read it.  The only trouble is I hate how far behind the series is to the books and I need them to catch up...NOW!!  At least the new season starts back up on June 15th.


----------



## kenoki (May 11, 2010)

I bought the collection several months ago, but haven't made it beyond the first book (though I have tried).  I think I'm at a disadvantage for having watched the television show first.  The differences make me feel like I have to choose one over the other -- who will win!?  Taken to the bare bones of what makes each good to me:  It comes down to the power of Skaarsgard's ridiculous hotness and the fun of a trashy novel.  I think ridiculous hotness wins.  But I think I'll crack open book two tonight... It may get better for me once I get beyond where True Blood is now.  Aside from all that.  Anyone else feel like she goes overboard with descriptions?


----------



## banana1234 (May 11, 2010)

the books are soooooooo much better, and you will come to love eric as a character more towards the latter books! i wont spoil it, but there is more and more eric as the books progress!


----------



## banana1234 (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Well the newest book is out and I just picked it up today!!  Can't wait to read it.  The only trouble is I hate how far behind the series is to the books and I need them to catch up...NOW!!  At least the new season starts back up on June 15th._

 
you have the new book already?!?! its not out here til june 10th, it was meant to be may 26th but it got put back, i'm so impatient! don't tell me what happens!


----------



## kenoki (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_the books are soooooooo much better, and you will come to love eric as a character more towards the latter books! i wont spoil it, but there is more and more eric as the books progress!_

 
More Eric?  You've convinced me!


----------



## banana1234 (May 11, 2010)

yep less bill more eric, always good!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_you have the new book already?!?! its not out here til june 10th, it was meant to be may 26th but it got put back, i'm so impatient! don't tell me what happens!_

 
Don't worry I won't spoil it!  Right now I am reading the Vampire Diaries series so I haven't started this one yet.


----------



## blondie711 (May 11, 2010)

i know tv eric is hot, but book eric is so much hotter, imo. as the books go on he justs gets better. bill is such a whiner!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 11, 2010)

For those of us who can't wait, be sure to check out the mini webisodes.

They're calling it a "drop" of True Blood, 9 minute teasing:
YouTube - True Blood Season 3 Minisode Eric&Pam HD
YouTube - True Blood: Minisode #2 (Jessica)
YouTube - True Blood Minisode #3 Sookie Lafayette Tara


----------



## DOLLface (May 12, 2010)

If you have HBO, check out the On Demand channel because they currently have most of season one, all of season two, and the minisodes available to watch.


----------



## tara_hearts (May 13, 2010)

hahahaha

"I'm a f*cking pervert with a big boner for jesus!!!!"


roflmao


----------



## tarnii (Jun 16, 2010)

I just finished the last book Dead in the Family and I hate to say I was a bit disappointed. I was so looking forward to this book but I spent the first half of the book waiting for something big to happen and the rest wondering if it was the book or if my expectations were just too high. I would be interested to hear other people thoughts.


----------



## sinergy (Jun 17, 2010)

^^^nope u pretty much got it, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i thought i was expecting too much out of it also, but seriously, this other YA series I am currently loving Richelle Mead, Vampire Academy books, the newest one of that came out around the same time, and it was such a good book i hoped and just really expected to love the Sookie one also, but it didnt happen for me. =(


----------



## blondie711 (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_I just finished the last book Dead in the Family and I hate to say I was a bit disappointed. I was so looking forward to this book but I spent the first half of the book waiting for something big to happen and the rest wondering if it was the book or if my expectations were just too high. I would be interested to hear other people thoughts._

 
i'm going to start that one this weekend, now that i'm done with lover mine. i hope it's good, but don't think it's going to compare to bdb.
ok..i'm not going to be negative.


----------



## user79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's my review of her latest book Dead in the Family:


After the cliffhanger in the last book and the cathartic events leading up to Sookie's torture in Book 9, I was so looking forward to Book 10. I felt that Sookie's relationships to Eric and Bill were hanging in the balance, and that Book 10 would provide a continuation and resolution of those events. I was personally glad the whole fairy part of the series seemed to be pretty much done with, so Harris could once again focus on the vampires. I really expected her to resolve her relationship issues with Bill, but he only appeared very briefly in Dead In The Family. I felt this relationship deserved more than just Bill's healing by calling in his "sister" - it seemed really flat and anti-climactic.

Sookie's relationship with Eric also didn't advance or deepen, it seemed that all she wanted from Eric was hot sex. This seemed so shallow and just "romance novel fodder", there really wasn't any development of their bond or serious discussion of Sookie turning into a vampire, or a real marriage. These aspects seemed to be just at the back of her mind, all she wanted was to see Eric and have sex, completely bored with any of the vampire history. Not to mention that the main plot, or lack thereof, was just a string of short escapades into various family relationships between secondary and minor characters. Everything from Tara's pregnancy, Sam's family turmoils, and the Bellefleurs was discussed at length - I didn't feel like this added anything at all to the book, in fact it bored me to tears and I often skipped through it.

The mystery element of the story, which is something I've come to the love about the series, was so minor that it was barely delved into throughout the book, only to be resolved at the end in a few pages where again a few bad guys die and all the good guys live. The weres were only symbolically involved, to the point where I felt the author only included them in the book to give a supernatural feel to an otherwise boring narrative. There was no real adventure or mystery for Sookie to embark on, which I really missed. Combined with an often tedious description of day to day events, minor details of uninteresting characters' family relationships, and a lack of the deepening relationship between Sookie and Eric and/or Bill, it all left me really disappointed.

I thought that with the huge success of True Blood on HBO, Harris would be inspired and energized to bring new life and complexity to the series, but it seems like she has - simply put - run out of ideas. A shame, since the initial Sookie Stackhouse story had so many creative, entertaining and engaging elements. I'm not sure if I will read the next book, if the author writes one, but if I do it will be with a lot less enthusiasm, and I'll probably look for the book in the half-off bin at the bookstore.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Jul 19, 2010)

I completely agree with your review of the last book. I finished it quite a while ago and was just sorta.. meh about the whole thing. I let my friend borrow it right after I finished, but my lack of enthusiasm has kept her from reading it yet! 
I still have hope that the next one will be amazing.. Assuming she writes another one... I've loved the series for too long to not give Harris another shot.


----------



## sinergy (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_i know tv eric is hot, but book eric is so much hotter, imo. as the books go on he justs gets better. bill is such a whiner!_

 

i think book eric is way hotter too, but i cant stand him always calling Sookie 'my lover'


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 22, 2010)

*10th Sookie Stakehouse book (Dead in the Family) & 11th book*

Hey is anyone else out there reading it with me? I am obsessed with these books and I am so sad I am on the last one =[. Does anyone know when the 11th book will be coming out (I heard it was called Dead Letters)!


----------



## user79 (Nov 23, 2010)

Seeing how the last one was complete horseshit I won't be reading any more of her books. Charlaine Harris has just plain run out of ideas and is beating a dead horse - or shall we say her prized cash cow?


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 23, 2010)

=o! really? I am not done with the last book yet but I am liking it. I am just curious, without giving away the story, what didn't you like?


----------



## equiworks (Nov 24, 2010)

I read it when it first came out.  I liked it.... but the ending sucked.  I bought it in ebook format and actually thought I bought an unfinished version.  I went to the book store, and opened it up to read the last page and to my surprise, I read the full version.  lol.  It felt unfinished to me, not "leave you hanging", but just simply unfinished.  I will read the next one, but book 10 was the worst for sure.


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 24, 2010)

thats so depressing lol! im at the part when his maker Appius Livius Ocella comes to Sookie's house. Once I finish the book I'll let you guys know if I agree w ya


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 24, 2010)

i will be reading the 11th, i was let down by the 10th, but maybe it was a build up to something?


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 24, 2010)

40 pages from being done with the book. u guys are making me sad by telling me that it ended so abruptly... lol


----------



## laurajean396 (Jul 23, 2011)

Book 4 was by far my favorite!  I would definitely like to get my mouth on Eric >)


----------



## missah (Jul 23, 2011)

I have read every single one of these, yes, EVERY one, even the novellas and whatnot. I have also watched every single episode of true blood.
  	The books... hit a crescendo somewhere between 4-5 and then progressively got worse. The last book, Dead reckoning was crap. Seriously. Is it just me or does Charlaine Harris' writing gets worst? I'm sorry if its mean but i have read over 2000 books these past few years and I have set a standard for the books I read. I know that Not all writers have an equal vocab and skill but I've read all the sookie stackhouses and thats what I felt about her writing. Her plotlines are getting worse too and her endings? Its like she just accidentally cut halfway through the end and left it there. Its not even an ending.
  	I know its hard for authors to keep pumping out books of the same series but Nora Roberts has been pumping out so many of the In Death series [under J.D Robb] that I dont even know how many there are! Sherrilyn Kenyon has also pumped out so many of her dark hunters series and they all end up as good as all the rest! Sure, there are some misses but generally they are awesome books that draw me in until I absolutely have to finish it before doing something else!
  	Every author and series has a time they should stop writing and I think Charlaine harris' time has come. The only thing thats changing in her books is the amount of magical beings and the quality. I will continue to read, if only for Eric.

  	Note: This is my own personal opinion and everybody has a right to disagree or agree.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 24, 2011)

I have only read  a couple of the books. I love the characters but some of the books have gotten a little boring


----------



## sinergy (Jul 25, 2011)

@missah, I agree with you after about 5-6 for me, they started to just go nowhere. the last two books were HUGE disappointments to me. It feels forced like the author doesn't know what to write about anymore. Sometimes I feel these series have got to end somewhere. I was soooo happy with the Sookie/Eric story line, but now its just annoying! Like figure it out already...i just feel let down since ive spent a few yrs and a few dollars getting every book..You mention the Dark Hunter series, I have absolutely loved some and then hated others and I think that has to do with how long and drawn out the series is, even one of my fave paranormal series, Kresley Cole's IAD I hadnt had a problem with but one of hers, the last few books have started to lose me.


----------



## missah (Jul 26, 2011)

sinergy said:


> @missah, I agree with you after about 5-6 for me, they started to just go nowhere. the last two books were HUGE disappointments to me. It feels forced like the author doesn't know what to write about anymore. Sometimes I feel these series have got to end somewhere. I was soooo happy with the Sookie/Eric story line, but now its just annoying! Like figure it out already...i just feel let down since ive spent a few yrs and a few dollars getting every book..You mention the Dark Hunter series, I have absolutely loved some and then hated others and I think that has to do with how long and drawn out the series is, even one of my fave paranormal series, Kresley Cole's IAD I hadnt had a problem with but one of hers, the last few books have started to lose me.


	The tv show isnt looking that good either... I know what you mean! I spent $33 on the 2nd last book and was a letdown! I cant even look at it anymore since theres a snake on the cover I didnt realise until i got home! I have a fear of snakes...
  	I read the first real ones lol. I stopped after archerons one I think, but I've read a few sicne then but they arent as good as the original ones she wrote. You should try Lynsay Sands Hers are vampires that sound super hot!


----------

